# Don't take your slingshot to the rat temple!



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

There rats are not pests but deities!

http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/india-rattemple-pp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this what you believe ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

hey let play ring around the rosies lets let them start and then end it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This is Dahlia. She isn't a god (though she might disagree), but she is the one rat in my life that is immune to slingshot justice:









Believe it or not, they are petworthy on the level with dogs...the intelligence is beyond belief, if you ever get to know one...


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

I had a pet rat when I was a kid. Tentacletoast is right they do make nice interesting pets.

Wouldn't have shared my dinner with mine and a few dozen of her friends though...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

BillyBob said:


> I had a pet rat when I was a kid. Tentacletoast is right they do make nice interesting pets.
> Wouldn't have shared my dinner with mine and a few dozen of her friends though...


No...certainly not (though she does appreciate the occasional meaty bone from dinner to gnaw on). She is a joy to have, though. I've kept one female rat at a time as a pet since childhood.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 73923


View attachment 73924


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I wish I had some rats to shoot!

Although I could only shoot problematic ones, which, I have never experienced...so...

I had a rat as a pet once. He ended up getting a cancer growth on his face. Ill probably never own a small animal like that again though.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

hmmm, that video was gross, cant really sugar coat it much, wish i could. Rats arent the gross part, real pet rats actually are very clean, vermin are foul, like the scraggly little dieties swarming the temple. there are really much worse infestations, like Costa Rica is crawling with land crabs, they get squashed by the millions leaving a clap film on the roads.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I never shot a rat with a slingshot. I have found that most animals that are considered unwanted are interesting when domesticated. Some years back I did have a rat and mouse problem which has long since disappeared. Not due to my shooting abilities (I use primarily use a blowpipe that I shoot better than my slingshot) but more to the fact my area has built up and many fields that supported them no long exist. We have sewers where many live especially in the cities. The last one I killed was a sewer rat near my house. I finished him with my cane. It use to be a favourite sport of mine to run one down then give a whack with my machete. If this happened in my house and the fellow took refuge under an appliance, furniture, or whatever, a squirt of Raid and the chase would be on again. But now with the urban build up and my dog those days are gone. I suppose some would call that progress, but&#8230;


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

No wonder the bible says h*ll enlarges it's self daily.


----------

